# trapping on WMA



## highliner (Dec 31, 2007)

Anybody ever trap on the local Waterfowl Management Areas? I solely trap for predators, mainly fox, but think it would be easy killin out in one of those places. Just wondering how much the trap permits were, how many they alot per WMA, and if you are granted any vehicle access.
I would be applying for Howard Slough givin it's close to the house. The only concern would be getting your catch before someone else does, giving the high amount of public traffic. If anyone has any info or past experience, insight would be much appreciated. Thank Ya!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I know they draw for permits for muskrat but have never seen any for any other animals. You would have to contact the DWR. I would also not set any until after the hunting season anyway. Setting them before that would catch someones dog.


----------



## highliner (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah that seemed like that would cause a lot of trouble trying to trap during hunting season. Right on


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

This is the strangest section of the forum...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> This is the strangest section of the forum...


Agreed. I also wouldn't trap on a WMA during hunting season. That's asking for your traps to be stolen or damaged or, at the very least, sprung. I know, I know, it's against the law...so is a lot of other crappy things that people do.


----------

